# Shrimp Room ?



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I've seen Cichlid rooms, planted tank rooms, tree frog rooms, computer rooms, bedrooms...

Does anyone know of or perhaps _have_ a shrimp room (finished product, Matt). If so, pics please and types of shrimps. I'm moving upstate and want to factor in my shrimp room when looking at houses. Thanks all.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Not quite a shrimp "room" but here is a good thread with some pics of Nathan's shrimp rack


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

we're looking to incorperate a lot of shimp into our fish room. does that count? lol


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ren whenever you get your shrimp room (and penguin friends) I would love to see it!

I have an empty room with that is slowly coming more full with tanks. But I haven't yet decided if I will continue to add to the obsession or not. If I do, I think I'm going to do some tank racks like the one posted above, or like DJK's High Rise Tank Rack.

-John N.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I just picked up some more tanks and they're all going to house shrimp. I'm going to somehow get rid of the fish I have in the 55 gallon and convert it to shrimp as well. My thought right now is to build a rack that will house the 55 and 20L on the bottom and lots of tens up on the higher shelves. I'm also thinking a little cabinet attached to the side might be kinda cool to house all my supplies. I need to play around with AutoCad a little bit and figure something out. Thanks for the links to the pics! I'm not sure I'll ever get a permit to house penguins unfortunately ;-)


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

MatPat said:


> Not quite a shrimp "room" but here is a good thread with some pics of Nathan's shrimp rack


Nice racks.


----------

